# Bluesies in the thistledown



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Blues in the thistledown


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

at least 1 of them seems to realy like it lol


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

wow it never occured to me they would like that!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Last year I had one bull thistle plant 18 in. tall in my boulevard garden. This year a have a thicket six feet high, as a seed head ended up in one of my secondary compost heaps.

The bull thistle is one of several 'weeds' that have enjoyed the odd weather these past five years. I can't wit to see how much taller it may become.

My secondary compost area is a thicket of millet, cucumbers, oats, wheat, safflower, thistle. If this keeps up I may never have to buy grain again!  I harvested a mature stalk of wheat over a month ago from one of the spots where my composters used to stand last winter.  Dried, ripe, healthy as all get-out.


----------

